# Sephora Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Apr 14, 2012)

Sephora + Pantone Universe

  	Lipgloss in Tangerine Tango Luminous: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 14, 2012)

Sephora + Pantone Universe

  	Lipstick in Tangerine Tango Cream: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 15, 2012)

Sephora + Pantone Universe

  	Blush Duo "Desert Flower" and "Coral": more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 16, 2012)

Sephora + Pantone Universe

  	Prisma Chrome Blush in "Apricot Brandy": more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 17, 2012)

Sephora + Pantone Universe

  	Eyeshadow Quad: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 17, 2012)

Sephora + Pantone Universe

  	Eyeliner in Tangerine Tango Twist: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 18, 2012)

Sephora + Pantone Universe

  	Color of the Year Collector's Set: more photos & review here.


----------



## becca1014 (May 12, 2012)

*Sephora Collection Prisma Chrome Eyeshadows:*




  	Swapped dry over moisturized skin. Top to bottom:
  	Burgundy Gem, Bronze Brilliance, and Emerald Facet


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

[h=1]Sephora Collection Jumbo Liner 12HR Wear Waterproof[/h]  	#09 Kaki


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 4, 2012)

[h=1]Sephora Collection Jumbo Liner 12HR Wear Waterproof[/h]  	#15 Purple


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 5, 2012)

sephora nano lip liner in #17 funky fuchsia


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Sephora Prisma Chrome in Orange Facets*


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Sephora Prisma Chrome in* *Purple Prisma*


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Sephora Prisma Chrome in* *Flash Dance*


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Sephora Prisma Chrome in* *Sapphire Shine*


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 7, 2014)

Radiant Orchid Rush Luster Cheek Sweep


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 7, 2014)

Radiant Orchid Rush Matte Lipstick


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 12, 2014)

Divergent Multi-Piece Collector's Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 12, 2014)

Divergent 7-piece Nail Art Kit


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 15, 2014)

Radiant Paint Gloss Trio


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2014)

The Eye: Radiant Femme Artistry Set


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 18, 2015)

Cooling Marsala Multi Stick


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 18, 2015)

Pure Marsala Matte Lip Creme


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 18, 2015)

Facets of Marsala Multi-Finish Eye Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 18, 2015)

Marsala Layering Lip Collection


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 18, 2015)

Shimmering Marsala Cheek Trio


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 18, 2015)

I love your swatches. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Pure Marsala Matte Lip Creme


  I have this lipstick but it looks much darker on you.  I love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Facets of Marsala Multi-Finish Eye Palette


    Your swatches of the e/s palette are awesome!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Shimmering Marsala Cheek Trio


   I was interested in the cheek palette but feared the first shade would be too light for me.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 25, 2015)

The highlighting shade?  It's not too frosty, so I think it would still work!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 30, 2015)

Colorful Duo Reflects


----------

